# Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (paint code B2)*

Here are some photos of a car with the Tarantella Black pearleffect paint. This is paint code B2. As far as I know this colour can be ordered for North American cars.
It is a very nice black, not at all as "in your face" as the A1 Black with the Piano finish (Klavierlack) that I have on my car. The Tarantella black is more subdued, softer, more complex, but black nonetheless. If you want, you can get the Piano finish (Klavierlack) applied to this paint colour also - however, the car in the photos below does not have the Klavierlack finish. Just to help keep the photos straight in the future, this car has licence plate DD AM 242.
PanEuropean
*Tarantella Black pearleffect - paint code B2*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (PanEuropean)*

For comparison purposes, the car in the photo below has the standard "Black" (paint code A1) with the Piano lacquer ('Klavierlack') finish. This is the same colour I have on my car.
PanEuropean
*Standard Black **(paint code A1) with Klavierlack finish*


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

Question..did you get to also scope out the cars behind the glass? Must have been an awesome experience having so many differeent Phaeton's in one place










_Modified by MoreA4 at 3:39 PM 10-7-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MoreA4)*

No, for safety reasons, visitors are not taken into the glass storage tower. The employees don't even go in there, it is an entirely automated process to store and retrieve vehicles in the tower. But, if you want to have a close look at any of the vehicles that are in the tower, the guide just has the 'vehicle-getter' assembly retrieve the car and bring it down to the lobby area for you. It's a pretty quick process, about 90 seconds or so. But, you are not allowed to touch or sit in a vehicle from the tower. If you want to look at a particular colour or interior, and actually sit in it, the guide will have a vehicle brought up to the courtyard from the fleet of about 50 or so that are kept for that purpose. This is why all the vehicle photos of the different colours I have posted were taken in the forecourt of the building - I was trying to decide between 3 different colours, so my guide just had one vehicle in each colour brought up for me, so I could compare them all side by side, kick the tires, sit in them, etc.
All the vehicles in the glass tower have been sold, they are just there waiting for their owners to come and pick them up. The tower is only used to store vehicles that will be picked up in Dresden. All the vehicles in the tower have had the complete PDI done and are ready to drive away. Vehicles that will be shipped out to dealerships in different parts of the world are covered with protective wrapping after the build process is complete and the testing is compete, and they are then stored elsewhere before being shipped.
Below is a photo of the round storage tower, and also of a portion of the factory. It is a very large complex. The rather wet and soggy motorcycle (a Honda PanEuropean, the inspiration for my user name here in the forum) in the foreground is mine, the rather wet and soggy rider is behind the camera...
Michael
*Storage Tower for Completed Vehicles awaiting pickup*


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (PanEuropean)*

This colour is my favourite this proves the Phaeton is made out of glass.



































BEAUTIFUL 
Pan European is there a white colour Phaeton ?


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (phaeton)*

i love that tarantalla black. when the light hits it right, it looks like the car is of a dark grey colour. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_...is there a white colour Phaeton?

There is a 'Campanella White' (colour code R6) listed as a standard production colour, however, in all the time I spent in the factory, I didn't see a single one. Of the 22 different colours listed as standard and VW Individual colours, only two of them (Campanella White and Bolero Beige) could be called 'light' colours, not including the two different silver colours that are offered.
VW seems to have favoured the darker colour paints for this car. The Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) at this URL  Antibes Blue metallic  is one of the lightest colours available.
PanEuropean


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:28 PM 11-15-2004_


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (PanEuropean)*

The whole Glass Manufactur set up is simply amazing. I think I would have gone beserk with so much to look at and choose from.








Another question for you: Did you see the Papillion Silver Heliochrome? What exactly is the Heliochrome finish (also comes in Blue I believe)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (MoreA4)*

More A4:
Yes, I think I have a few pictures of the Papillion Silver Heliochrome, but I want to get confirmation from my guide in Dresden that I have correctly identified the colour before I post them.
The deal with heliochrome paints, as I understand it, is that the apparent colour of the paint changes depending on the angle at which you view it. For example (this doesn't apply specifically to the Papillion Silver), look a a colour one way, it's blue, another way, it's violet, another way, it's sort of green-ey, etc. Chances are you've probably seen a car on the road with this kind of paint on it (and chances are, it probably had a badge on the back that said "Honda Type R" just above the fart-can muffler).
Like the VW Individual interiors, these heliochrome paints are something you have to be really, really careful with. Done right, they can look great, but one little misjudgement in choosing the colour or interior to go with it, and you can get a car that looks really pimpy.
PanEuropean


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_More A4:
Yes, I think I have a few pictures of the Papillion Silver Heliochrome, but I want to get confirmation from my guide in Dresden that I have correctly identified the colour before I post them.
The deal with heliochrome paints, as I understand it, is that the apparent colour of the paint changes depending on the angle at which you view it. For example (this doesn't apply specifically to the Papillion Silver), look a a colour one way, it's blue, another way, it's violet, another way, it's sort of green-ey, etc. Chances are you've probably seen a car on the road with this kind of paint on it (and chances are, it probably had a badge on the back that said "Honda Type R" just above the fart-can muffler).
Like the VW Individual interiors, these heliochrome paints are something you have to be really, really careful with. Done right, they can look great, but one little misjudgement in choosing the colour or interior to go with it, and you can get a car that looks really pimpy.
PanEuropean

I see, just like the New Beetle had a few years ago (in fact now I think of it, I think it was called heliocrome). Those Beetles just did not look right.
I have to agree with you, I do not like that effect. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (phaeton)*

I got the tarantella paint on my car, its a really nice color but i got to say that i like the black piano paint better. Its easy for the paint to look "dusty" so i have to wash the car all the time to make it look good.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (Soki)*

Soki:
All we have to do is figure out a way to swap the body of the cars - mine came in Piano Black, and I much prefer the Tarantalla Black. Put your thinking cap on...
PanEuropean


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
There is a 'Campanella White' (colour code R6) listed as a standard production colour, however, in all the time I spent in the factory, I didn't see a single one...
PanEuropean

At least half of the Phaetons sold in Dubai are white, like most of the other luxury cars also. The Phaeton in VW showrom is almost always in white colour.
I don't like that colour in a Phaeton. It will look very nice in a S-class, 7 series, XJ or even a A8 but not on a Phaeton.


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Tarantalla Black Pearleffect Paint (PanEuropean)*

Paneuropean:
Lets just scrap of the paint of each other´s cars, trade it and then just glue it on.


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

I saw a white phaeton in Los Angeles when I was there. it was at the VW testing facility. 
-Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (american gigolo)*

Although I intended this to be just a wheel photo, it is the only photo I have that shows the Tarantalla Black Pearleffect paint up close. If you take a close look at the wheel arch, at about the 2 o'clock position, you can see what is meant by 'pearleffect'.
The photo was taken indoors with a flash, the pictures higher up in this thread give a better idea of the overall look of this paint during daylight. It is a much more subtle, less flashy black than the standard black. Kind of stealth.
*Tarantalla Black Pearleffect*


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Two more upclose pictures showing the pearleffect paint.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (Soki)*

Michael, please re-host the pictures


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (paddyh)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted once more.

Michael


----------

